# taping/mudding archways



## sarahbear (Mar 27, 2007)

Just a question for who ever can give me an answer. We have two windows in a wall downstairs. These windows open up the area for a breezeway/hallway that is behind these windows. I am finding it very difficult in taping and mudding these. We have used bull nose corner beads (the plastic ones) so it is a matter of tapping and mudding over them.

What is the exact process and is there a possible easier way to do this as opposed to what we are already doing?? I can't find any other answer, instructions or video on this.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

Alright, I'll see if I can explain this. You do not actually tape over the round part of the corner bead but rather place the tape to the side covering the area where the tape and drywall meet to keep cracking to a minimum or eliminate it all together.

You need to be very carefull and make sure that when you tape to make sure and wipe it down so it does not extend past the ridge of the round part of the corner bead. You will notice that it is slightly higher than the flat part. This is to allow for mud to extend out onto the drywall and feather it out making it look seamless.

After taping and mudding you can take your knife and carefully wipe as much of the excess mud off of the round part of the bead. You won't get it all but what is left can be sanded off at the end of the whole process.


----------



## sarahbear (Mar 27, 2007)

so u don't actually tape the round part on the corner bead but u tape the edges or flaps of the corner bead to the drywall, right? There won't be any uneveness between the tape and the round part of the corner bead? Will the paint stick alright on the round part? Kinda silly questions but I know I just may screw this up, lol.


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

The only way you can screw it up is to not get the tape wiped down tight enough and it show through the mud when you sand it smooth. You've got the right idea and yes the paint will stick to the plastic just fine.


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

I've got some more information for you and a picture but the photobucket website is down and I can't load it right now. I'll be back in about an hour with the pic and information.


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

Well I'm back sooner than I thought. You said you were putting the bull nose bead on archways which means your using segmented bead designed to bend easily like the picture below. I forgot to mention it until I saw this picture but you will need to caulk all the little slots instead of filling them with drywall mud. A good latex caulk will work just fine. You will need to place caulking in the slit then take your finger and wipe it smooth. The neater you do this the better it will look. Drywall mud will just crack and fall out.










You will notice the little offset in the bead. This is where the tape and mud goes until it is flush with the round part of the bead.


----------



## sarahbear (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Dave....
I'll get back to you if I run into any trouble.....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

sarahbear said:


> Thanks Dave....
> I'll get back to you if I run into any trouble.....


Sarah, just so you know, there are different 'rounded corner' vinyl beads. There is also one produced that has a smaller diameter 'round-over'. It all depends on the look you want. The installation, coating, and sanding procedures are all the same. Pictures following show an orange peel texture - but, hopefully, you get the 'smaller diameter' idea.

Example:



















Below: This picture shows a freshly painted area - so please ignore the - light/dark/etc...surface flash reflections:









Good Luck...


----------



## ImFlippinCrazy (Apr 16, 2007)

I like that, ALOT... Nice arches buddy..


----------

